# "The Rising Incidence of Thyroid Cancer"



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is an article explaining "The Rising Incidence of Thyroid Cancer"

http://health.nytimes.com/ref/health/healthguide/esn-thyroid-cancer-ess.html?ref=health


----------

